# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  IC04-P17W

## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Ψαχνω το συγκεκριμενο εξαρτημα.20190228_125320.jpg

----------


## manolo

Αν δεν το βιάζεσαι ιδιαίτερα υπάρχει στο ebay αυτό εδώ (5 κομμάτια) αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι το genuine. Μίλα με τον πωλητή για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## mariosmfj

Ευχαριστω αλλα το βιαζομαι και η αποστολη θα παρει πολυ καιρο

----------


## manolo

Τότε πάρε RS Components στη Ν. Ιωνία να ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει, ή από κει και πέρα τους γνωστούς προμηθευτές ηλεκτρονικών.. Φανό, Βασιλειάδης, Μπέσκας, Τριδήμας, ASWO, κλπ...

----------


## mariosmfj

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------

